# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Индия >  Интернет во Вриндаване

## Godruma Bihari das

Харе Кришна!
Подскажите пожалуйста, какую симку и где лучше купить чтоб был нормальный 3 или 4G интернет? Место Вриндаван.
У кого-то есть опыт использования интернета во Вриндаване?
Спасибо большое!

----------


## Atul-Krishna das

Airtel можете приобрести. Пакет на 250 рупий, это вроде как на 1Гб обеспечит нормальную скорость. Это на месяц. Хватит на все. Если нужен белимит, то лучше покупать отдельную "тарелку", если конечно вы будите в зоне доступа, и 1Мб/с минимально можете получить стоимостью 2000 руп в месяц плюс установка оборудования. Это все 3ж. 4ж не знаю, не встречал еще. Купить можно напротив храма через дорогу.

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

Как выше написали, Airtel. Нормальный 3G по всей индии. Различные тарифы. 
Чтобы подключить, посылаете смс на 121 с текстом 3G.

----------


## Godruma Bihari das

Спасибо большое за ответы!
А где покупать? Можно просто любую симку Airtel, например у торговца напротив Кришна-Баларам мандира, и потом положить деньги на тариф и потом подключать по смс? я правильно понял?

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

> Спасибо большое за ответы!
> А где покупать? Можно просто любую симку Airtel, например у торговца напротив Кришна-Баларам мандира, и потом положить деньги на тариф и потом подключать по смс? я правильно понял?


угу

----------


## Madana-mohana das IDS

Цены весной были такие:




> Please reply with the option no.
> 1 - 25MB @ Rs 9
> 2 - 300MB 3G@ Rs 97
> 3 - 1GB 3G@ Rs 249
> 4 - 2GB 3G@ Rs 455
> 5 - 3GB 3G@ Rs 655
> 6 - 4GB 3G@ Rs 755
> 00 - Next
> 99 - Home
> ...

----------


## Godruma Bihari das

> Цены весной были такие:


Спасибо большое! Кстати, на сайте у них есть актуальные цены, но вроде такие же.

----------

